# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] αλλαγη tweeter

## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

*koda MS-230F*εχει κανεις tweeter Η να τα πεταξω :P μου αρπαξαν  :Lol:  αυτη η κινα μας κατεστρεψε. λιπον ψαχνω προφανος για κατι στα 4ohm και σαφος ποιοτικο για εντασεις.. εχω ενα ενισχυτη pionner  vsx-420 και μου κοβει τις υψηλες μολις ζεσταθουν στης μεγαλες εντασεις, γιατι αραγε? :Confused1:  :Tongue2:   εχει προστασία... δεχομαι προσφορες λογικες

----------


## chipakos-original

> *koda MS-230F*
> 
> εχει κανεις tweeter Η να τα πεταξω :P μου αρπαξαν  αυτη η κινα μας κατεστρεψε. λιπον ψαχνω προφανος για κατι στα 4ohm και σαφος ποιοτικο για εντασεις.. εχω ενα ενισχυτη pionner  vsx-420 και μου κοβει τις υψηλες μολις ζεσταθουν στης μεγαλες εντασεις, γιατι αραγε?  εχει προστασία... δεχομαι προσφορες λογικες



Οσο ακριβά και να αγοράσεις αν ο ενισχυτής κλιπάρει ή στα ηχεία σου δεν υπάρχει μέσα σωστό φίλτρο αυτά θα καίγονται.Τα twitter είναι τα πρώρα θύματα πολέμου.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

δεν εχει θεμα το crossover βεβαια δεν εχει προστασία, αρπαξαν δεν καικαν δεν μπορουν να καουν με αυτον τον ενυσχητη απλα ειχα δοκιμασει ενα βρομο Koda ενυσχητη και απο τοτε στα τερμα τα κλιπαρει... anyway εγω ανοιξα το θεμα οχι για το τι φταιει  :Biggrin:   ανοικσα μπας και πουλαει κανεις. σκευτικα να βαλω beyma, cadence
 γιατι υστερο πολυ στις υψηλες λογο του οτι εχω και sub







> Οσο ακριβά και να αγοράσεις αν ο ενισχυτής κλιπάρει ή στα ηχεία σου δεν υπάρχει μέσα σωστό φίλτρο αυτά θα καίγονται.Τα twitter είναι τα πρώρα θύματα πολέμου.

----------

